# Suche Smartphone mit Android, bis 230



## KOF328 (29. April 2011)

Hallo Leutz 
Ich suche ein neues Handy, da mein SGH-J700(oder so Ähnlich ) etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist Android als OS ist auf jeden fall Pflicht. Da habe ich mir das Samsung Galaxy Ace rausgesucht und mir ein Paar Reviews Durchgeschaut, scheint ganz gut zu sein und die Optik hat es mir Angetan! Was meint ihr dazu?
Habe zur Referenz einen iPod 3 8GB, ich denke das Handy sollte doch locker etwas Leistungsfähiger sein  Mit dem Preis werde ich auf keinen fall höher gehen, da ich sowieso nicht so oft Telefoniere/SMS Schreibe. 
Soweit wars das von mir,

MfG KOF


----------



## fuddles (30. April 2011)

Gut und günstig ist das LG P500
LG Electronics P500 Optimus One schwarz chrom (ADEUBK) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das Base Lutea aka ZTE Blade taugt auch was
ZTE Base Lutea | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Besser als das Galaxy Ace ist das Motorola Defy
Motorola Defy schwarz | Geizhals.at EU

Alternativ noch das LG Chic 720
LG Electronics E720 Optimus Chic schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mit dem Galacy Ace fährst aber auch ganz gut, nur wenn du das in Erwägung ziehst nimm lieber gleich das Defy.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (30. April 2011)

Also das LG P500 kann ich überhaupt nicht empfehlen, hatte ich mal in der Hand und das Display ist grottig 

Das LG Chic ist auch nicht so toll,  sehr störrisch und träge.

Das ZTE Blade kenne ich nicht.

Bei der Entscheidung Ace / Defy würde ich zum Ace greifen, weil mir persönlich die Bedienung beim Defy viel zu langsam und träge ist, beim Ace blitzschnell, gefällt mir da sehr gut. Das Display ist allerdings beim Defy leicht besser.

Was dir wichtiger ist, musst du selber wissen.

Mfg,
Adio


----------



## Hagrid (30. April 2011)

Das Defy kostet aber 280€ ... und von Trägheit habe ich beim testen noch nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. April 2011)

Hagrid schrieb:
			
		

> Das Defy kostet aber 280€ ... und von Trägheit habe ich beim testen noch nichts mitbekommen.



naja, für um die 250 bekommt man das neu...


----------



## KOF328 (30. April 2011)

Das Defy liegt laut gh bei 259€, wenn man da noch SD und Versand dazu rechnet hat man schon fast ein Galaxy S o.Ä ^^ Wie gesagt so 200~240 inkl. maximal,als Schüler hat man nicht so viel geld und alles was schneller als mein ipod ist würde mich schon glücklich stellen  Beim Ace hab ich auch in einem Testvideo gesehen dass es sehr resistent ist gegen Kratzer(Messer, Schlüssel) das wäre auch schon mal ein Pluspunkt  Stimmt es eigentlich auch, dass beim Ace zwei Rückenteile beiliegen?? (Schwarz,Weiß)


----------



## PommesmannXXL (30. April 2011)

Weiß ich nicht, ich glaube nicht, da bei Amazon z.B. schwarz und weiß gesondert angegeben werden. Wenn du allerdings wie gesagt ein gutes und schnelles Android-Phone willst, würde ich ganz klar zum Galaxy Ace raten. Es kostet knapp 220€ neu. Kann ich nur empfehlen, werde es mir die Tage auch bestellen


----------



## KOF328 (30. April 2011)

Okay; danke fürs (positive) Feedback, habe mir wohl das richtige Ausgesucht und werde die Tage berichten! 
MfG KOF


----------



## doceddy (30. April 2011)

Ich habe mir letztens das Ace bei Saturn angeschaut. Ich fand die Verarbeitung und den Display nicht besonders gut. Es fühlt sich an, wie ein Spielzeughandy und die Auflösung ist auch recht gering. Außerdem hat man nur 256mb Ram.
Im Moment stehen bei mir das Defy oder ein Windows Phone 7 Handy (HTC Mozart oder Samsung Omnia 7) zur Auswahl.


----------



## Franco (30. April 2011)

Ich hab mir letzte Woche das Ace geholt, und ja bei mir war die schwarze und die weiße Rückseite dabei. Das Handy hab ich direkt über Amazon geholt und nicht über andere anbieter.


----------



## KOF328 (30. April 2011)

Okay habs bestellt, gibt wohl einmal eine Variante mit beiden Farben. @doc: am iPod hab ich sogar nur 64MB ram und komme trotzdem zurecht, das display ist auch das gleiche  Ich erwarte auch bei dem Preis kein High-End Smartphone, im Endeffekt sind die Teile auch nur zum Telefonieren gedacht aber wer macht schon sowas  Besser als mein 5 Jahre altes Handy sollte es doch sein


----------



## doceddy (1. Mai 2011)

Wenn man das Ace in einer Hand und zB das HTC Trophy (1GHz, 512mb Ram, 800x480 Auflösung; bei Amazon 175€) in der anderen hält, sieht man schon einen großen Unterschied in der Verarbeitung und Wertigkeit der Bauteile


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. Mai 2011)

Das HTC hat aber Windows Phone 7 und nicht Android, wie der TE es will


----------



## fuddles (2. Mai 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht, ich glaube nicht, da bei Amazon z.B. schwarz und weiß gesondert angegeben werden. Wenn du allerdings wie gesagt ein gutes und schnelles Android-Phone willst, würde ich ganz klar zum Galaxy Ace raten. Es kostet knapp 220€ neu. Kann ich nur empfehlen, werde es mir die Tage auch bestellen


 

Das Display leistet exakt das gleiche wie das LG P500. Gleiche Auflösung 
Das schnellste der Vorgeschlagenen ist nunmal das Defy. Da ist gar nichts hakelig.

Wie gesagt das Ace ist für den Preis keineswegs besser als die LG Pendants. Es ist nur teurer, aber das liegt am Namen. Galaxy eben, da greift die Werbung. Is ähnlich wie bein Eiphone


----------



## kajot (2. Mai 2011)

Schon bestellt?
Ich habe mir vor knapp 3 Wochen das P350 von LG geholt und bin völlig zufrieden.

Mir war Android, WiFi, AKKU-Leistung und telefonieren  wichtig.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. Mai 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> Das Display leistet exakt das gleiche wie das LG P500. Gleiche Auflösung
> Das schnellste der Vorgeschlagenen ist nunmal das Defy. Da ist gar nichts hakelig.
> 
> Wie gesagt das Ace ist für den Preis keineswegs besser als die LG Pendants. Es ist nur teurer, aber das liegt am Namen. Galaxy eben, da greift die Werbung. Is ähnlich wie bein Eiphone


 

Wirklich das gleiche Display ? 
Naja, dann hab ich wohl was an den Augen  Weil im Saturn habe ich alle Handys ausprobiert, und fand das Display vom Ace deutlich besser als das LG.

Und naja, mir persönlich gefällt das Ace viel besser als das Defy. Vielleicht bin ich aber einfach nur zum empfindlich


----------



## fuddles (2. Mai 2011)

> Naja, dann hab ich wohl was an den Augen  Weil im Saturn habe ich alle Handys ausprobiert, und fand das Display vom Ace deutlich besser als das LG.



In so Fällen mal die Displayeinstellungen ( besonders Helligkeit ) prüfen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. Mai 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> In so Fällen mal die Displayeinstellungen ( besonders Helligkeit ) prüfen


 
Werde ich tun


----------



## KOF328 (5. Mai 2011)

naja, das LG ist aber auch Leistungstechnischer sicht schlechter als das sgs, außerdem finde ich die optik nicht so schön(geschmackssache)  Das Handy ist heute angekommen und macht einen guten ersten eindruck  Es fühlt sich schon etwas nach Plastik an aber das finde ich jetzt nicht soo schlimm. 
Es funktioniert sehr flüssig, und ich weiß nicht wie man sich über den RAM beschweren kann, falls man nicht durchgehend irgendwelche unnötigen 3D spielchen spielt... Habe mir das Handy auch direkt gerootet 

MfG


----------



## doceddy (5. Mai 2011)

Der kleine Ram fällt auf, wenn du mehrere Anwendungen parallel laufen lässt, also schön den Task-Manager benutzen


----------



## KOF328 (5. Mai 2011)

bin das vom iPod her gewohnt, bei 64mb ram ruckelts schon bei 2 anwendungen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. Mai 2011)

Sehr schön dass dir das Handy gefällt


----------



## biohaufen (6. Mai 2011)

Nimm ein HTC Wildfire S, das hat schon Gingerbread und das neue Sense 2.1, außerdem kostet es nur 245€, ok musst dann halt noch 15€ drauf legen, aber das ist es Wert! Auch wenn das Display nur ne Auflösung von 320x480 Pixel hat ist es gut !

Edit: Seh gerade, das du dich schon entschieden hast


----------



## KOF328 (7. Mai 2011)

du weisst aber schon, dass man Gingerbread auch auf das Galaxy Ace draufhauen kann? Und wieso sollte ich mehr für ein anderes UI ausgeben? Was soll außerdem der hier: ?


----------



## der_yappi (1. Juni 2011)

Hi KOF, wäre es (von deiner Seite aus) möglich mal ein kurzes Feedback  zu geben, wie sich deine neue Errungenschaft (Galaxy ACE) im  alltäglichen Einsatz bewährt??


----------



## zøtac (1. Juni 2011)

Das UI als Kaufkriterium ist sowieso Schwachsinn, auf Android Smartphones kannste verschiedene ROM's und Loader drauf klatschen wie du lustig bist. 
Das Ace ist ne gute Wahl


----------



## KOF328 (2. Juni 2011)

Bisher schlägt sich das handy super! man braucht nichteinmal eine hülle, weil es so resistent gegen kratzer ist. Die bedienung geht sehr flüssig von statten, selten ruckelts und wenn dann auch nur ganz kurz. Der Akku hält auch ganz gut wenn man unnütze sachen wie wlan, gps, bluetooth und ggf. datennetz ausschaltet. Bin bisher super zufrieden in allen Aspekten! Das einzig negative wäre das Plastikgehäuse, manche hätten damit ein Problem und würden es "billig" empfinden, ich habe damit kein problem 

MfG


----------

